# Superfeet vs Shredsoles



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd go with superfeet. I wore em all last season and was really happy with them. I don't have any personal experience with shredsoles, but canting in the sole seems weird to me. Get canted bindings cause it seems to me a canted sole would just make your foot sit weird in your boot and not actually change your alignement cause boots go up wayy past your ankles, more like mid shin.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd like to try out the Shredsoles.

Superfeet are alright, but I personally prefer the Ed Viesturs signature Sole insert. They're thick though, so if you're boots are already tight, they may not fit. I have to use Superfeet in my hiking boots because the EV's simply won't fit.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

what type of superfeet do you guys ride on, greed or red hot?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've used full customs that required fitting, Superfeet, and Sole. So far the Soles have been the best. They aren't as customizable as those twice the price, but enough to satisfy and they gave me a more supportive heelpocket as well as arch both inner and outer than Superfeet. I am curious of the Shredsoles, but I need a lot of support in a snowboard boot so I'd need to see and feel them before buying.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

+1 on the Sole E Veezys... either of you dudes with soles heat mold em? mine had instructions for doing that...i never did


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a low arch and stock they cause problems. I just heated the arch with a blow drier and fixed it. Otherwise I just let riding mold them.


----------

